# Removals to UK



## Happy Ann (Aug 10, 2008)

I am moving back to the UK, can anyone give me information on a legal reputable removal company here on the Costa blanca, I have Spoken to so many Cowboys it's unreal. any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy Ann said:


> I am moving back to the UK, can anyone give me information on a legal reputable removal company here on the Costa blanca, I have Spoken to so many Cowboys it's unreal. any help and advice would be appreciated.


Hi, try Jim , contact details on his site here: Jimbo the Scot


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Ann,

Where in the U.k and what date approx? I have furniture coming out from Scotland in the near future so it may work out cheaper for us both if we can share. I already have a removal firm lined up,
Maiden


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you want the best and are prepared to pay for the best Pickfords have a base on the Costa Blanca. International moving enquiry

Over the years I have heard countless tales of broken, lost, damaged goods and in many cases it was by "Man plus a van." I wish you and your belongings a safe journey home.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> If you want the best and are prepared to pay for the best Pickfords have a base on the Costa Blanca. International moving enquiry
> 
> Over the years I have heard countless tales of broken, lost, damaged goods and in many cases it was by "Man plus a van." I wish you and your belongings a safe journey home.


I totally agree. It seems with removals you do get what you pay for.
When we first moved to the CR from the UK we used a local firm with a good reputation but they were not specialists in international removals so sub-contracted the cross-Channel part of the job to a Czech firm about whom they knew nothing -apparently it's the custom to advertise these jobs on the internet and hive them off to the lowest bidder. Our furniture etc. arrived late,a leather sofa was damaged and clothes and soft furnishings were damp.
So when we moved internally we used Pickfords and for the journey from CR to Spain we used a French company, AGS.
Both Pickfords and AGS were by no means inexpensive but worth every penny.


----------



## Kirsty Parsons (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Ann said:


> I am moving back to the UK, can anyone give me information on a legal reputable removal company here on the Costa blanca, I have Spoken to so many Cowboys it's unreal. any help and advice would be appreciated.


Have you tried contacting a UK company who do removals to Spain? Quite often companies will move someone from the UK to Spain and then return here with an empty truck so they will most likely be interested in your move as a return load. Look for members of the BAR Overseas Moving group to make sure they are a quality mover.


----------

